# Seiko skx007j



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

Perhaps someone would be kind enough to put me straight on this. I was in a high street jewellers at the weekend, unimpressed by their lack of divers. When being asked if I'd like some help, I almost flippantly asked if they had any Seiko SKX007J models in stock. They went off, came back with a catalogue and ended up saying no, none in stock. I wasn't surprised given that I thought I'd read on here at some point they're stopping making them. Anyway, the lady took my details and phoned me today, after having contacted Seiko telling me, there are none available at the moment though they should have them available in December for £299. Could this be true?


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

Sounds about right, massively inflated price for the J looks true.

I`m sure I have seen comparison videos though and very little difference from what I recall.

I just got a vintage 1982 made in Japan model and the date in Japanese adds to the whole Japan`ness if there is such a word invented lol.


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Amazon £279.99 rubber strap version.

www.amazon.co.uk/Seiko-Automatic-Divers-SKX007J1-SKX007J/dp/B000RF6QRY

Creation Watches £164.00 Sold out atm but worth keeping eye on

Best Quality Watches have 3 left on the bay @ £274.99 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Seiko-Mens-Scuba-Diver-JAPAN-7S26-Auto-Sport-Watch-SKX007-SKX007J1-WARRANTY-BOX-/331988376954?hash=item4d4c0c9d7a:g:wUkAAOxyzi9SdMVN

Also on e-bay is a K version new with tags on a bracelet for £214.00 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SEIKO-NEW-MENS-AUTOMATIC-21-JEWELS-DIVERS-WATCH-SKX007K2-/222266843504?hash=item33c022e170:g:WSsAAOSwvg9XbWHy

Vast difference in price strangely? :huh:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

That may well be true, or perhaps the significance of the "J" may have been lost completely on the other people involved. :wink:

Later,
William


----------



## IAmATeaf (Dec 4, 2011)

There's a 009 for sale on the Christopher Ward forum if you have access and interested. Wants 190 for it.


----------



## Denarius (Oct 11, 2016)

I have the J version, no real difference over the K but something nice to have a Japan model, plenty of K versions here - http://www.creationwatches.com/products/search/results.html?search_in_description=1&keyword=skx009

Although its imported I have heard cheaper watches like this don't always get hit with customs, very good to deal with Creation..


----------



## Jumbuck (Oct 21, 2016)

I have had mine for a couple of years now. Bought it over the K as I like Japanese Made and the 21 JEWELS under the Scuba 200m! !!!!! The price for a new one now has gone up alot over the last couple years though. Mine although brand new when I bought it is dated 2003!!!!!!!! Don't think they make them in Japan anymore, it's a Malaysian made movement in a Chinese case as far as I know nowadays?


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

many thanks for the above folks  I will definitely be holding on to mine ...


----------



## Bling9er (Oct 28, 2016)

Creation watches are selling the 007J versions right now for £207 on the rubber. They did bring out a few last week for £175 although they went quite quickly (I know because I bought one). Having owned a K version (and sold it) and now owning a J version, I can honestly say there is no discernible difference at all, aside from the fact that the J has way more kudos and much better resale value.


----------



## weaselid (Mar 24, 2012)

Bling9er said:


> Having owned a K version (and sold it) and now owning a J version, I can honestly say there is no discernible difference at all, aside from the fact that the J has way more kudos and much better resale value.


 Yes. Owned both. I'm definitely keeping my 009..... almost positively, definitely, probably, maybe.


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

weaselid said:


> Yes. Owned both. I'm definitely keeping my 009..... almost positively, definitely, probably, maybe.


 Thanks for all th responses. You've stumbled on another question I had, what's the difference between a 007 and 009. I'm sure I read what it was somewhere though can't recall what it is anymore.


----------



## weaselid (Mar 24, 2012)

Muddy D said:


> , what's the difference between a 007 and 009. I'm sure I read what it was somewhere though can't recall what it is anymore.


 The 009 is exactly the same except a Pepsi bezel and a different shade dial. I think


----------



## Bling9er (Oct 28, 2016)

Yes, I believe its also 1mm bigger, although that might just be my eyes and the blue colour fooling me. I had 2 in front of me last week and i always prefer the 007 black dial, just looks cool


----------



## IAmATeaf (Dec 4, 2011)

Bling9er said:


> Yes, I believe its also 1mm bigger, although that might just be my eyes and the blue colour fooling me. I had 2 in front of me last week and i always prefer the 007 black dial, just looks cool


They should be the same case size.


----------



## Iceman07 (Dec 1, 2016)

Absolutely love these watches, but as is typical whenever I like something, I can never seem to find anywhere to get my hands on one. I'm a bit old fashioned and still prefer to try one on in the shop rather than buy off the web.

I have to say, really not a fan of the rubber strap though.


----------

